# [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement scheme



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello All,

I wanted to post to the List another way of strapping down the
battery hold-down racks in the ElectroAutomotive VoltsRabbit kit.
I purchased and installed my VoltsRabbit kit in 1994. The
VoltsRabbit kit uses J-hooks (a long rod that has a small bend at
the bottom, hence the "J", that hooks into an eyelet at the
bottom rack. The top of the rod goes through a sleeve in the top
rack that holds down the batteries. The top part of the rod is
threaded, and a nut is attached. This completes the picture for
the one J-hook. There are seven of these, four for the
rectangular 4-pack of batteries closest to the firewall, and then
three J-hooks for the set of four batteries just behind the grill
at the front of the car.

I used the J-hooks till 2005, I think it was, when it came time
to install my third pack. I had decided I wanted to make an
effort to improve on the J-hook scheme. My VoltsRabbit is no
longer "stock", what with the addition at EV conversion time in
1994 of a RUSSCO heater (and its attendant fluid reservoir
mounted on the passenger-side shock tower), and the spring 1996
replacement of the Curtis 1221-B controller with a significantly
more robust 1231-C on a different mount. With my big hands, I
was not able to control the J-hook placement next to the
reservoir from above. I could get the J-hook in the upper
sleeve, but not apply enough force to bend the J-hook out and
rotate it to get it into the bottom rack's eyelet. Therefore, I
would set from above, crawl under the car as best I could, bend
my right arm, wrist and hand up behind the motor, and typically
spend 45 minutes trying to make the trick move to twist the
J-hook into its hole without the thing falling out of the sleeve
above. Much cursing and steam would usually be the result,
although I got better at it with further iterations. Also, the
J-hook at the driver's side next to the firewall was unpleasant
for the back, reaching a long distance from the front of the car
with one hand at the bottom trying to hold the J-hook from
twisting out of its hole, and tightening down the nut at the top
(so many threads...). The J-hook at the passenger end of the
front rack still provides grief, although I believe I now have a
solution for that too (see below).

So I took up the topic with my engineer / EV friend down in
Redwood City, some 50 miles away down the San Francisco
Peninsula. He came up with a possible solution with a couple of
slight variations. Basically, it involves permanently mounting
the lower part of a strap to the lower part of the rack.
http://tinyurl.com/8lkf8o shows the 1/4-20 threaded rod standing
up from its attachment point to the lower rack at the driver's
side (batteries have been removed). A coupler was pre-attached
at the top, and is blue-Loctighted so it won't turn. The top of
the coupler should be set so that it rests just under the sleeve
of the top rack when that is mounted on the battery.

http://tinyurl.com/7h8mjn shows the bottom end of the assembly
shown before. One can see the tab with eyelet hole sticking down
from the bottom rack. There is another blue-Loctighted coupler
at the bottom, and a threaded hole has been drilled through the
coupler. This hole accepts the threaded-rod "bolt" from the
rack's tab. There is a nylock nut on the right, and one internal
"shake-proof" washer plus spacer nut on the left of the tab. I
don't think we Loctighted the cross bolt to the coupler (I'm not
remembering for sure), and at any rate, the geometry is fixed by
virtue of the rod going through the sleeve at the top. We also
had a variant with a longer cross bolt and a nut attached to what
would be to the left of the coupler in this picture.

http://tinyurl.com/8ngfcm shows the battery and rack installed,
with the hold-down bolt attached through the rack's sleeve to the
top coupler, along with a regular washer and internal shakeproof
lock washer.

Over the last several years, this setup has proven to be much
easier to use than the standard J-hook scheme. My back is much
happier, I don't have to roll under the car and make out-of-spec
movments with the arm, and the clock isn't depressing me. I do,
however, use a small wrench on the top coupler, just to keep it
from rotating on the chance that it has rusted to the bolt. We
have kept J-hooks in two places, at the front driver's side
corner of the rear 4-pack, and the middle of the grill pack; this
is to make the batteries easier to remove, and the J-hooks are
easy to install here.

There is one fly in the ointment, however. Over on the passenger
side of the grill pack, since the flat mounting position of the
larger controller assembly and its mount uses up more lateral
space, I cannot tip the bolt from above into the rack's sleeve.
:-( This is shown in http://tinyurl.com/98dany,
http://tinyurl.com/6tp3r6 (no cable) and
http://tinyurl.com/6shwsh, where the first two show the bolt and
the latter angles around to the front for a picture of the
J-hook's shaft; the big plastic sleeve covering the fused cable
would not be there when taking off or putting on the rack, so
ignore that. To remove or put on the rack still requires a visit
underneath the car. To re-install the J-hook still elicits a
goodly amount of cursing, since it takes a lot of force to twist
that J-hook into it's hole in the tab, since the J-hook is wedged
in the sleeve above. Big hands and tight quarters (end of RUSSCO
heater, and two or three wire looms) with grit falling in the
face and the J-hook falling out of the sleeve is NOT FUN. Last
time I dealt with this, my neighbor friend helped me through this
by keeping the J-hook from falling out of the sleeve.

However, I think I now have a solution to this problem, which I
hope to make up in the next week or two (I have to deal with the
racks since I am getting a new battery pack). Assume I install
one of the coupled-rod setups like on the other side of the grill
pack - those aren't perfectly rigid and can be rotated a bit over
to the side out of the way for the TOOL. TOOL would be a
sharply-bent several-inch piece of 1/4-20 rod with a coupler
blue-loctighted to the short end of the bend. Attach 2"
(probable length) piece of rod to the other end of the coupler.
Come up from below, pushing this 2" rod through the sleeve.
Attach jam nuts plus washers to the rod above the sleeve, and in
effect I now have a bolt. Remove the "bolt" from the TOOL's
coupler and screw into the permanent coupler/rod assembly to
tighten down, as with the other locations. Unless anybody has
different suggestions for hardware or method, I think I will go
this route. I thought about drilling a hole through the
controller's mount from above, but I think there are clearance
issues, and at any rate, I believe the TOOL is the easiest way to
go.

So if anyone is looking to improve on the VoltsRabbit J-hook
scene, this approach is perhaps one way for you to go.

Chuck

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chuck,

Excellent approach, here are some changes that I would do if I used the 
concept in my conversion -

For example - at the bottom of the assembly, where the allthread attaches to 
the bottom of the bat box, why not just weld the allthread to the bat box? 
If it needs to be spaced out from the bat box, just make a spacer, weld it 
to the box, then weld the all thread.

And for the top part, why have the coupler at all? Just measure the 
allthread to length so that you have enough thread sticking above the racks 
welded on sleeve so that a washer and nut can be used.

Allthead is also very forgiving and can be bent so that the bottom and top 
do not have to be exactly in line, within limits...

The only danger is welding the allthread, it is zinc coated and the fumes 
are toxic, so use a fan to blow the fumes away from you.


Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rush, I'm assuming you mean threaded rod - allthread is conduit.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, December 25, 2008 5:08 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement scheme


> Chuck,
>
> Excellent approach, here are some changes that I would do if I used the
> concept in my conversion -
>
> For example - at the bottom of the assembly, where the allthread attaches 
> to
> the bottom of the bat box, why not just weld the allthread to the bat box?
> If it needs to be spaced out from the bat box, just make a spacer, weld it
> to the box, then weld the all thread.
>
> And for the top part, why have the coupler at all? Just measure the
> allthread to length so that you have enough thread sticking above the 
> racks
> welded on sleeve so that a washer and nut can be used.
>
> Allthead is also very forgiving and can be bent so that the bottom and top
> do not have to be exactly in line, within limits...
>
> The only danger is welding the allthread, it is zinc coated and the fumes
> are toxic, so use a fan to blow the fumes away from you.
>
>
> Rush
> Tucson, AZ
> 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
> www.ironandwood.org
> www.Airphibian.com
> www.TEVA2.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1864 - Release Date: 12/25/2008 
9:40 AM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Rush, I'm assuming you mean threaded rod - allthread is conduit.
> 
> Not according to various online retailers. Here is one example:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nope, Sorry Joe, allthread is also threaded rod, all of it is threaded, 
there is no nut and so it is referred to as Allthread. Do a search for 
'allthread rod' and you'll have lots of choices to chose from...

Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "joe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:37 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement scheme


> Rush, I'm assuming you mean threaded rod - allthread is conduit.
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Thursday, December 25, 2008 5:08 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement 
> scheme
>
>
>> Chuck,
>>
>> Excellent approach, here are some changes that I would do if I used the
>> concept in my conversion -
>>
>> For example - at the bottom of the assembly, where the allthread attaches
>> to
>> the bottom of the bat box, why not just weld the allthread to the bat 
>> box?
>> If it needs to be spaced out from the bat box, just make a spacer, weld 
>> it
>> to the box, then weld the all thread.
>>
>> And for the top part, why have the coupler at all? Just measure the
>> allthread to length so that you have enough thread sticking above the
>> racks
>> welded on sleeve so that a washer and nut can be used.
>>
>> Allthead is also very forgiving and can be bent so that the bottom and 
>> top
>> do not have to be exactly in line, within limits...
>>
>> The only danger is welding the allthread, it is zinc coated and the fumes
>> are toxic, so use a fan to blow the fumes away from you.
>>
>>
>> Rush
>> Tucson, AZ
>> 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
>> www.ironandwood.org
>> www.Airphibian.com
>> www.TEVA2.com
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>
>
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1864 - Release Date: 
> 12/25/2008
> 9:40 AM
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Internal Virus Database is out of date.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1861 - Release Date: 12/22/2008 
11:23 AM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I guess this is a case of the common terminology superceding correct 
terminology!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 8:48 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement scheme


> Nope, Sorry Joe, allthread is also threaded rod, all of it is threaded,
> there is no nut and so it is referred to as Allthread. Do a search for
> 'allthread rod' and you'll have lots of choices to chose from...
>
> Rush
> Tucson, AZ
> 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
> www.ironandwood.org
> www.Airphibian.com
> www.TEVA2.com
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "joe" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:37 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement 
> scheme
>
>
>> Rush, I'm assuming you mean threaded rod - allthread is conduit.
>>
>> Joseph H. Strubhar
>>
>> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>>
>> E-mail: [email protected]
>>
>> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Thursday, December 25, 2008 5:08 PM
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement
>> scheme
>>
>>
>>> Chuck,
>>>
>>> Excellent approach, here are some changes that I would do if I used the
>>> concept in my conversion -
>>>
>>> For example - at the bottom of the assembly, where the allthread 
>>> attaches
>>> to
>>> the bottom of the bat box, why not just weld the allthread to the bat
>>> box?
>>> If it needs to be spaced out from the bat box, just make a spacer, weld
>>> it
>>> to the box, then weld the all thread.
>>>
>>> And for the top part, why have the coupler at all? Just measure the
>>> allthread to length so that you have enough thread sticking above the
>>> racks
>>> welded on sleeve so that a washer and nut can be used.
>>>
>>> Allthead is also very forgiving and can be bent so that the bottom and
>>> top
>>> do not have to be exactly in line, within limits...
>>>
>>> The only danger is welding the allthread, it is zinc coated and the 
>>> fumes
>>> are toxic, so use a fan to blow the fumes away from you.
>>>
>>>
>>> Rush
>>> Tucson, AZ
>>> 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
>>> www.ironandwood.org
>>> www.Airphibian.com
>>> www.TEVA2.com
>>>
>>> _______________________________________________
>>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>>
>>
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>
>>
>>
>> No virus found in this incoming message.
>> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
>> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1864 - Release Date:
>> 12/25/2008
>> 9:40 AM
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>
>
> Internal Virus Database is out of date.
> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1861 - Release Date: 
> 12/22/2008
> 11:23 AM
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1865 - Release Date: 12/26/2008 
1:01 PM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Light fixture tubing is also call all thread. We purchase this 3/8 OD brass 
tubing, conduit or pipe in lengths of 1 inch long to 36 inch long that is 
threaded full length.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "joe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:25 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement scheme


> Well, I guess this is a case of the common terminology superceding correct
> terminology!
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 8:48 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement 
> scheme
>
>
> > Nope, Sorry Joe, allthread is also threaded rod, all of it is threaded,
> > there is no nut and so it is referred to as Allthread. Do a search for
> > 'allthread rod' and you'll have lots of choices to chose from...
> >
> > Rush
> > Tucson, AZ
> > 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
> > www.ironandwood.org
> > www.Airphibian.com
> > www.TEVA2.com
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message ----- 
> > From: "joe" <[email protected]>
> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> > Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:37 AM
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement
> > scheme
> >
> >
> >> Rush, I'm assuming you mean threaded rod - allthread is conduit.
> >>
> >> Joseph H. Strubhar
> >>
> >> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
> >>
> >> E-mail: [email protected]
> >>
> >> ----- Original Message ----- 
> >> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
> >> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> >> Sent: Thursday, December 25, 2008 5:08 PM
> >> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement
> >> scheme
> >>
> >>
> >>> Chuck,
> >>>
> >>> Excellent approach, here are some changes that I would do if I used 
> >>> the
> >>> concept in my conversion -
> >>>
> >>> For example - at the bottom of the assembly, where the allthread
> >>> attaches
> >>> to
> >>> the bottom of the bat box, why not just weld the allthread to the bat
> >>> box?
> >>> If it needs to be spaced out from the bat box, just make a spacer, 
> >>> weld
> >>> it
> >>> to the box, then weld the all thread.
> >>>
> >>> And for the top part, why have the coupler at all? Just measure the
> >>> allthread to length so that you have enough thread sticking above the
> >>> racks
> >>> welded on sleeve so that a washer and nut can be used.
> >>>
> >>> Allthead is also very forgiving and can be bent so that the bottom and
> >>> top
> >>> do not have to be exactly in line, within limits...
> >>>
> >>> The only danger is welding the allthread, it is zinc coated and the
> >>> fumes
> >>> are toxic, so use a fan to blow the fumes away from you.
> >>>
> >>>
> >>> Rush
> >>> Tucson, AZ
> >>> 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
> >>> www.ironandwood.org
> >>> www.Airphibian.com
> >>> www.TEVA2.com
> >>>
> >>> _______________________________________________
> >>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> >>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> >>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> >>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >>>
> >>
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >> No virus found in this incoming message.
> >> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> >> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1864 - Release Date:
> >> 12/25/2008
> >> 9:40 AM
> >>
> >> _______________________________________________
> >> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> >> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> >> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> >> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >>
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >
> >
> > Internal Virus Database is out of date.
> > Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> > Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1861 - Release Date:
> > 12/22/2008
> > 11:23 AM
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>
>
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1865 - Release Date: 
> 12/26/2008
> 1:01 PM
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's conduit, just of a different nature .

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 8:02 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement scheme


> Light fixture tubing is also call all thread. We purchase this 3/8 OD 
> brass tubing, conduit or pipe in lengths of 1 inch long to 36 inch long 
> that is threaded full length.
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "joe" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:25 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement 
> scheme
>
>
>> Well, I guess this is a case of the common terminology superceding 
>> correct
>> terminology!
>>
>> Joseph H. Strubhar
>>
>> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>>
>> E-mail: [email protected]
>> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 8:48 AM
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement 
>> scheme
>>
>>
>> > Nope, Sorry Joe, allthread is also threaded rod, all of it is threaded,
>> > there is no nut and so it is referred to as Allthread. Do a search for
>> > 'allthread rod' and you'll have lots of choices to chose from...
>> >
>> > Rush
>> > Tucson, AZ
>> > 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
>> > www.ironandwood.org
>> > www.Airphibian.com
>> > www.TEVA2.com
>> >
>> >
>> > ----- Original Message ----- 
>> > From: "joe" <[email protected]>
>> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> > Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:37 AM
>> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement
>> > scheme
>> >
>> >
>> >> Rush, I'm assuming you mean threaded rod - allthread is conduit.
>> >>
>> >> Joseph H. Strubhar
>> >>
>> >> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>> >>
>> >> E-mail: [email protected]
>> >>
>> >> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> >> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
>> >> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> >> Sent: Thursday, December 25, 2008 5:08 PM
>> >> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement
>> >> scheme
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>> Chuck,
>> >>>
>> >>> Excellent approach, here are some changes that I would do if I used 
>> >>> the
>> >>> concept in my conversion -
>> >>>
>> >>> For example - at the bottom of the assembly, where the allthread
>> >>> attaches
>> >>> to
>> >>> the bottom of the bat box, why not just weld the allthread to the bat
>> >>> box?
>> >>> If it needs to be spaced out from the bat box, just make a spacer, 
>> >>> weld
>> >>> it
>> >>> to the box, then weld the all thread.
>> >>>
>> >>> And for the top part, why have the coupler at all? Just measure the
>> >>> allthread to length so that you have enough thread sticking above the
>> >>> racks
>> >>> welded on sleeve so that a washer and nut can be used.
>> >>>
>> >>> Allthead is also very forgiving and can be bent so that the bottom 
>> >>> and
>> >>> top
>> >>> do not have to be exactly in line, within limits...
>> >>>
>> >>> The only danger is welding the allthread, it is zinc coated and the
>> >>> fumes
>> >>> are toxic, so use a fan to blow the fumes away from you.
>> >>>
>> >>>
>> >>> Rush
>> >>> Tucson, AZ
>> >>> 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
>> >>> www.ironandwood.org
>> >>> www.Airphibian.com
>> >>> www.TEVA2.com
>> >>>
>> >>> _______________________________________________
>> >>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> >>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> >>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> >>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>> >>>
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> No virus found in this incoming message.
>> >> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
>> >> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1864 - Release Date:
>> >> 12/25/2008
>> >> 9:40 AM
>> >>
>> >> _______________________________________________
>> >> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> >> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> >> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> >> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>> >>
>> >
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > Internal Virus Database is out of date.
>> > Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
>> > Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1861 - Release Date:
>> > 12/22/2008
>> > 11:23 AM
>> >
>> > _______________________________________________
>> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>> >
>>
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>
>>
>>
>> No virus found in this incoming message.
>> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
>> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1865 - Release Date: 
>> 12/26/2008
>> 1:01 PM
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1865 - Release Date: 12/26/2008 
1:01 PM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought the two ideas, crossdrilling of connectors to make them into
anchors and using a connector and bolt to replace the nut on the
allthread to solve clearance issues was worth the price of admission.

Thanks for the ideas.
-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a another way to contain the batteries, if they are place in a nice 
even roll with about 1/4 inch space between them:

Take a steel Tee iron that measures about 2 inches on the tee and 1 inch on 
the stub 1/8 inch thick or is call a 1 x 1 x 1 tee and coat them with that 
rubber coating that is use for dipping tool handles.

My was made out of 3/16 inch thick aluminum that was use holding down 2 volt 
cells in a aluminum box.

Next place the tees along the slotted space between two batteries rolls and 
bolt the end of the tee to angle supports that are bolted to the battery 
rack sides.

Use angle iron for the side rolls of the batteries.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "storm connors" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 27, 2008 10:23 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down replacement scheme


> I thought the two ideas, crossdrilling of connectors to make them into
> anchors and using a connector and bolt to replace the nut on the
> allthread to solve clearance issues was worth the price of admission.
>
> Thanks for the ideas.
> -- 
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
> http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
> Storm
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chuck wrote -

> Thanks for your thoughts. They are always appreciated.

It's always hard to make suggestions when one is dealing with a specific 
situation, so that is why I said if I was using the concept in my conversion 
these are the changes I would make...

> So you have an electric Insight? I like the idea! I believe
> Otmar was going to do one (may be done already).

No, I never said that I have an Electric Insight, although I think about it. 
Yes, Otmar already has a converted Insight. He has a site with lots of 
pictures that illustrate how he did the conversion 
http://www.cafeelectric.com/insight/Conversion/InsightTemp.html

Here is another one by Gary Graunke http://ev.whitecape.org/insight/ also 
with great pictures. He has a very novel battery pack, repackaged A123's 
from Dewalt battery packs, here is how he did that 
http://ev.whitecape.org/insight/A123/
He also did some experiments with Thundersky batteries which might be of 
some interest to some of you http://ev.whitecape.org/

> What is that: 621mpg? 621 mpg gasoline equivalent? That is a bit 
> far-fetched
> for a four-wheeled legal street vehicle.

62lmpg is not 621mpg, see the difference between the l and the 1? The l 
(lowercase L) stands for lifetime, so that means that I have 62 lifetime 
miles per gallon for the car (my best trip mileage is 95mpg for a 100 mile 
trip), I presently have 147,386 miles on the car. I have only had it for 
about 30k miles. Hopefully at some point I will convert it to an EV.

Take care,

Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush wrote:
> > 62lmpg is not 621mpg, see the difference between the l and the
> 1? The l
> > (lowercase L) stands for lifetime, so that means that I have 62
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If I read you right, Roland, this is something like I was
fantasizing about to disappear the top hold-down racks, and
anchor the Tee-irons to the bottom racks somehow. I posted that
several months ago, but didn't get any response. It still
doesn't get the batteries in cases, which would be the nicest,
but it would make for less hassle than jiggling big holddown
racks around when swapping batteries in/out.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 27, 2008 11:32 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement scheme


> Here is a another way to contain the batteries, if they are
place in a nice
> even roll with about 1/4 inch space between them:
>
> Take a steel Tee iron that measures about 2 inches on the tee
and 1 inch on
> the stub 1/8 inch thick or is call a 1 x 1 x 1 tee and coat
them with that
> rubber coating that is use for dipping tool handles.
>
> My was made out of 3/16 inch thick aluminum that was use
holding down 2 volt
> cells in a aluminum box.
>
> Next place the tees along the slotted space between two
batteries rolls and
> bolt the end of the tee to angle supports that are bolted to
the battery
> rack sides.
>
> Use angle iron for the side rolls of the batteries.
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "storm connors" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, December 27, 2008 10:23 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement scheme
>
>
> > I thought the two ideas, crossdrilling of connectors to make
them into
> > anchors and using a connector and bolt to replace the nut on
the
> > allthread to solve clearance issues was worth the price of
admission.
> >
> > Thanks for the ideas.
> > -- 
> > http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
> > http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
> > Storm
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> >
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When I went into Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) today, I checked
their threaded rod, and it said "Allthread" on the tags attached
to the rods.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "joe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 27, 2008 8:18 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement scheme


> That's conduit, just of a different nature .
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 8:02 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement scheme
>
>
> > Light fixture tubing is also call all thread. We purchase
this 3/8 OD
> > brass tubing, conduit or pipe in lengths of 1 inch long to 36
inch long
> > that is threaded full length.
> >
> > Roland
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message ----- 
> > From: "joe" <[email protected]>
> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> > Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:25 PM
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement
> > scheme
> >
> >
> >> Well, I guess this is a case of the common terminology
superceding
> >> correct
> >> terminology!
> >>
> >> Joseph H. Strubhar
> >>
> >> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
> >>
> >> E-mail: [email protected]
> >> ----- Original Message ----- 
> >> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
> >> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> >> Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 8:48 AM
> >> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement
> >> scheme
> >>
> >>
> >> > Nope, Sorry Joe, allthread is also threaded rod, all of it
is threaded,
> >> > there is no nut and so it is referred to as Allthread. Do
a search for
> >> > 'allthread rod' and you'll have lots of choices to chose
from...
> >> >
> >> > Rush
> >> > Tucson, AZ
> >> > 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
> >> > www.ironandwood.org
> >> > www.Airphibian.com
> >> > www.TEVA2.com
> >> >
> >> >
> >> > ----- Original Message ----- 
> >> > From: "joe" <[email protected]>
> >> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> >> > Sent: Friday, December 26, 2008 7:37 AM
> >> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement
> >> > scheme
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >> Rush, I'm assuming you mean threaded rod - allthread is
conduit.
> >> >>
> >> >> Joseph H. Strubhar
> >> >>
> >> >> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
> >> >>
> >> >> E-mail: [email protected]
> >> >>
> >> >> ----- Original Message ----- 
> >> >> From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
> >> >> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List"
<[email protected]>
> >> >> Sent: Thursday, December 25, 2008 5:08 PM
> >> >> Subject: Re: [EVDL] VoltsRabbit J-hook battery hold-down
replacement
> >> >> scheme
> >> >>
> >> >>
> >> >>> Chuck,
> >> >>>
> >> >>> Excellent approach, here are some changes that I would
do if I used
> >> >>> the
> >> >>> concept in my conversion -
> >> >>>
> >> >>> For example - at the bottom of the assembly, where the
allthread
> >> >>> attaches
> >> >>> to
> >> >>> the bottom of the bat box, why not just weld the
allthread to the bat
> >> >>> box?
> >> >>> If it needs to be spaced out from the bat box, just make
a spacer,
> >> >>> weld
> >> >>> it
> >> >>> to the box, then weld the all thread.
> >> >>>
> >> >>> And for the top part, why have the coupler at all? Just
measure the
> >> >>> allthread to length so that you have enough thread
sticking above the
> >> >>> racks
> >> >>> welded on sleeve so that a washer and nut can be used.
> >> >>>
> >> >>> Allthead is also very forgiving and can be bent so that
the bottom
> >> >>> and
> >> >>> top
> >> >>> do not have to be exactly in line, within limits...
> >> >>>
> >> >>> The only danger is welding the allthread, it is zinc
coated and the
> >> >>> fumes
> >> >>> are toxic, so use a fan to blow the fumes away from you.
> >> >>>
> >> >>>
> >> >>> Rush
> >> >>> Tucson, AZ
> >> >>> 2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
> >> >>> www.ironandwood.org
> >> >>> www.Airphibian.com
> >> >>> www.TEVA2.com
> >> >>>
> >> >>> _______________________________________________
> >> >>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> >> >>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> >> >>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> >> >>> Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >> >>>
> >> >>
> >> >>
> >>
>> --------------------------------------------------------------
------------------
> >> >>
> >> >>
> >> >>
> >> >> No virus found in this incoming message.
> >> >> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> >> >> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1864 -
Release Date:
> >> >> 12/25/2008
> >> >> 9:40 AM
> >> >>
> >> >> _______________________________________________
> >> >> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> >> >> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> >> >> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> >> >> Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >> >>
> >> >
> >> >
> >>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >
> >> > Internal Virus Database is out of date.
> >> > Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> >> > Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1861 - Release
Date:
> >> > 12/22/2008
> >> > 11:23 AM
> >> >
> >> > _______________________________________________
> >> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> >> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> >> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> >> > Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >> >
> >>
> >>
>
>> --------------------------------------------------------------
------------------
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >> No virus found in this incoming message.
> >> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> >> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1865 - Release
Date:
> >> 12/26/2008
> >> 1:01 PM
> >>
> >> _______________________________________________
> >> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> >> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> >> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> >> Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >>
> >>
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------
>
>
>
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.10.0/1865 - Release
Date: 12/26/2008
> 1:01 PM
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

